# Considering relocation to NZ as anti-democratic rise at an alarming rate in Western Europe



## Jeremerc (7 mo ago)

I was born in Western Europe and still live here. I've been considering relocating my family to New Zealand for a while now. This is due to the alarming rise and fast expansion of anti-democratic powers. The trend is boosted by ideas that result in overloading the social system and that put an exponentially rising pressure on taxpayers: The transformation is taking place and those who fund it never voted for it: taxpayers. Western Europe is slowly imploding under the weight of its social system. Its sluggish economy isn't going to save it.
At a regional level, public money is handed over to associations that empower this transformation. Those who maintain traditional views and values (such as working a 9-to-5, valuing the notion of family, etc.) are swiftly blacklisted from such funds as if the social credit system from China was invented here. Public shaming of decent people who tried their shot at free speech is simply being turned a blind eye on by the law as even judges don't dare to oppose this ideological machine.

Now, this article about the "great reset". I'm unable to properly understand the last paragraph, I'd be glad to have someone more educated than I am shed a light on this, especially knowing the context that brings me here. New Zealand is being compared to a country that moves towards totalitarism. I miss the context behind this claim.
What Is the Great Reset?


> (...) the COVID crisis has accelerated the Great Reset. Monopolistic corporations have consolidated their grip on the economy from above, while socialism continues to advance for the rest of us below. In partnership with Big Digital, Big Pharma, the mainstream media, national and international health agencies, and *compliant populations, hitherto democratic Western states—think especially of Australia, New Zealand, and Austria—are being transformed into totalitarian regimes modeled after China*


The topic is quite open, but as I briefly described the context, maybe there is a very simple link between this article's statement about NZ and the situation we're facing here in Western Europe.


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm definitely happy I moved here 18 years ago.

As far as democracy goes, it's agile, fair, very left-leaning, and women friendly.

Same sex marriage, gambling, prostitution, abortion, and euthanasia (right-to-commit suicide) are all legal

Marijuana legalization was put to a public vote, and oddly failed to pass.

However note house prices and rents are extremely un-affordable, even outside the main cities.

Interest rates are also set to be rising.

So doing a green reset in New Zealand is great, you're going to need good skills and lots of experience to get a reasonable wage.

You're quality of living will definitely drop, even when compared to New York or London.


----------



## Jeremerc (7 mo ago)

Hey thanks KingDragonfly.

All that sounds good. I have absolutely no issues with moderate left ideals.

Do you have any comment or interpretation regarding that article I copy-pasted where NZ is compared by the author to a growing totalitarian regime (à la China)?

Good to know regarding housing. I've already been following the property sales and it's indeed quite expensive. But here it's quite expensive too (Belgium) so I'm not so worried about that bit. i've just read a few times that the baseline acceptable quality in terms of housing might be slightly below what my country has to offer.
Not everyone can appreciate the luxury of a Hobbit house eh ;-) ?

Quickly back to the left-winged topic.
Does it seem "wokeness" gains traction in NZ?


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

You might be right on the affordability. From 2015:

Belgium and New Zealand the World’s Least Affordable Housing Markets

"Wokeness" is loosing its meaning in the USA and abroad. It's an automatic insult from the right.

I know in California saying something is "woke" will usually just get an eye roll.


----------



## Jeremerc (7 mo ago)

Hey, good to know about the evolution of this "woke" term. I take it back since it seems it could be an insult.

It's half a french-speaking country here. Politicians and news agencies do their best to proudly wear the word "wokeness" as a badge of honor here, in the wake (pun intended) of the first politician publicly proclaimed being woke last summer. Probably the insult is lost in translation, or well, Europe often lags behind the US in terms of trends.

Bottom line is, the system in my country (public money, law, education) has become very "anti-white" in a matter of 5 years. One's feelings are as potent as true facts are in front of a judge. My brother lost his job (uni teacher) for being "too neutral" and refusing the embrace the idology of "white males are bad" and "we should embrace tribal and ethnic practices" as part of the univeristy's propaganda machine. Other people can lose their jobs for not complying with the "mea culpa" virus. Embracing our nationality is being frowned upon and we are expected to reject all that made the country what it is. People are even encouraged by obvious loopholes to stop working as it's part of "deconstructing a sick patriarchal society". Make it crumble under the weight of its social system so we can create new inequalities. Free speech is only possible if you subscribe carefully to the ongoing white bashing, society deconstructing manifesto. That's where Belgium (and France, Germany, Netherlands) are implementing. Germany is even one step further in schools, enforcing those moral-compass classes where the ideology is being infused in kids.

As a white, straight, married monogamous male with my own company and employees, I'm clearly in the out-group. Recent experiences demonstrated (I'm in the media industry) this over and over. I've been asked by funding committees to have shareholders that are not white, ideally LGBTQ because I represent "backward" ideologies.

I don't know the exact term to describe this mentality. It's clearly not healthy and it's the main reason - with climate change - that makes me consider NZ.

Do these behaviors seem to happen in NZ too?


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

New Zealand is interesting in that "Kiwis" don't discuss careers. In the US, usually the first question is "what do you do for a living"

But in New Zealand you can be good friends with someone for years and not know what they do for a living.

Also most Kiwis do not work more than the required hours, or take work home.

Honestly it's a nice change.

Even doctors rarely use "doctor" in front of their name. "Mister" is more common.

Calling yourself "Doctor John Smith" is usually only done by second-class doctors, like PhD, Doctors in Philosophy, or someone who has an honorary degree (given to celebrity or activists who didn't take any courses)

One of the quickest ways to lose friends in New Zealand is bragging.

You can search for "tall poppy syndrome" for more details.


----------



## GetMeOuttaDodge (6 mo ago)

Jeremerc said:


> Hey, good to know about the evolution of this "woke" term. I take it back since it seems it could be an insult.
> 
> It's half a french-speaking country here. Politicians and news agencies do their best to proudly wear the word "wokeness" as a badge of honor here, in the wake (pun intended) of the first politician publicly proclaimed being woke last summer. Probably the insult is lost in translation, or well, Europe often lags behind the US in terms of trends.
> 
> ...


It's much worse in Canada. In all ways. So if it doesn't work out for NZ, I strongly recommend to not move here.


----------



## Yiscah (2 mo ago)

I am hoping to move to New Zealand, but I am American, for the same reason. I signed up with Immigration New Zealand in 2016 and received e-mails. A couple of weeks ago the first job ad for my profession was contained in one of their e-mails. I was looking for 6 years and never saw an ad for my profession. I now have a job offer and put in my EOI. It's my husband, daughter, and I. I am very afraid of what is happening in my country. Not only is democracy shaky but all the guns and mass shootings make me want out, too.


----------



## Kingdragonfly (Apr 29, 2021)

I get the impression that English is your second language. May I suggest creating a short public video on YouTube with your family in English. I'd suggest keeping it positive / cheerful / optimistic.

Canada and New Zealand are similar. Canada is much colder.

Billionaires prefer New Zealand, because it is even more stable than Canada (which is very safe). Billionaires build bunkers and "bolt-holes" here. It will be used if there is a world wide catastrophe / apocalypse.

Definition of BOLT-HOLE

"How New Zealand became an apocalypse escape destination for Americans"

https://edition.cnn.com/2020/07/15/business/bunkers-new-zealand-intl-hnk/index.html

For those seeing this post. EOI is an "online expression of interest for the skilled migrant category"

https://onlineservices.immigration.govt.nz/?EOI

There are job opportunities in New Zealand.

Skill Shortage List Checker – Immigration New Zealand

And New Zealand has a special visa just for Ukrainians. Once a person gets a visa, they can bring over their family, from grandparents to children

New temporary visa for family of Ukrainians in New Zealand

Here's two New Zealand job sites.

Trade Me

Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no. 1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site

It is easy to migrate to New Zealand; there's no need to get a pricey advisor. However if you want the extra comfort of having an advisor, they must be registered by law. This reduces scams and conmen. Note that advisors are expensive. If you can fill out your IRS tax forms, you have more than enough abilities to handle New Zealand immigration process.

Register of licensed immigration advisers - Immigration Advisers Authority


----------

